# SUNSHINE COAST SOCIAL MEET Wed 9 July 6pm. NOW 16 July



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

The next sunny coast social meet will be held at the Golden Beach Tavern next Wed night from 6pm. We will be in the alfresco area again unless too cold to be outside. Come for a beer and a feed, then if you're keen, stay back and help Joel win another trivia night.

See you there.

Greg


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

There shall be no trivia nor me. Origin is on that night.

May also be somewhat crowded.

Push back to the 16th?

Joel


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep totally forgot Joel. Lets make it the 16th. Everybody ok for that?


----------



## pmc086 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Is this an open invite to anyone on the Sunny coast? Just got my first yak and looking to meet some people up here. keen to get a bit more social with the fishing and yakking rather than going out by myself every weekend. Also keen to get out to brays and coolum etc want some local knowledge before attempting it alone.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

pmc086 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is this an open invite to anyone on the Sunny coast? Just got my first yak and looking to meet some people up here. keen to get a bit more social with the fishing and yakking rather than going out by myself every weekend. Also keen to get out to brays and coolum etc want some local knowledge before attempting it alone.
> 
> ...


Certainly is Paul.

Keep an eye out for a bunch of blokes in the alfresco area towards the front of tavern.

Joel


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep as Joel says you are most welcome Paul. See you next Wednesday


----------



## pmc086 (Jul 7, 2014)

Excellent! Will hopefully see you all there (depending if I get out of work in time)


----------

